# 
,      ,     ?      -      ?      ?
               -? 
   .

----------


## .

> ?


58 76 (60) 
76(60) 51  .

    :
41(08, 10) 60 
19  60 -  

   :
76 91 (  ,     ).
91 58 -  
76(60) 76.




> -


,           .




> ?


 ,       ,     .     ""  .
              .



> -?


  !  : 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10199

:        ""     .

    - .

----------

> _   ._ 
> * 
>        ""     .
> 
> *

----------


## .

> 


  .4  170....    ,    - !

----------

* .* ,    .

----------


## .

** ,        :Smilie: 

     , ,   :
    .      :
-  ;
-    ( - ,  - ),    .

  ,   ...

         :
1.  .
2.  .
      (. ).        .
 ,       .
  . 170....
          ,   .
 "" -  . 38      .
        . 149 .
. .    ,     ,  ,   .
   ,  :

1.        (!),  
)    ;
)  ,    ().
2.   ,   -        , ,    -    (  ,              )...
3.   ,  (!)   ,  ,    .
4.   ,         (    - ,   .)  :    ,     .
      ,       (    "").
     " ",  -  .
 ,       -   ,            .

,  . 1.     ,    ,        ,   ,       ...

----------


## dana

.      ,    \  ,     -   .        -      .       .  ?

----------


## faust

> .      :
> -  ;
> -    ( - ,  - ),    .


     ,   - .  . 
      .

----------


## .

> ,   - .


 
"  "-" ".
       ,        :   .
      ( ).




> .  ?


!   ,      ,   .

 ,          .      ,   .
 ,  ,     ""      .

----------

,    .
                 76  51   76  51   ,    4476     58 76       60 58,     ,           .

----------


## .

!
      : 58  76 (  ).
 .

 .
    ,    ,         ,          - .
    ...  . 170.
   ,        ...

----------

* .*      ?
       ,? " "" -  . 38      "    "       ,     ",   ,  - ,   ?

----------

* .*   -, -     ,    :   19/02         ,    ,          ,         ,       41 ?

----------


## .

> 19/02         ,


.



> 41 ?


,    ,     58- .




> ,  - ,   ?


....

 ,     .

1.       .    (!)     ,       .     1      .

2.      ,    ,       (. 39 ).    (,   )   .     ,    - .

3.    ,     . 38 (,   -   ).

4.    ,  .  ...

----------

> _   ._ 
> * 
> 
>  ,     .
> 
> 1.       .    (!)     ,       .     1      .
> 
> 2.      ,    ,       (. 39 ). 
> 4.    ,  .  ...*


 ,     ,   . 
1.    ,       ,  ,       .
2.   -  ,       - ,   ,    ,    ,   ?      ?
3.    ,     -  ,     .
4.   ...   ...      ...  ,  .
       ?

----------

...
1.    ,   .

----------


## .

> 1.    ,       ,  ,       .


 , ,    !




> - ,   ,


  ,      .
, ,      ....




> ,  .


  ... ....




> ?


        ...       ( )         .
 ,            ,     19             .
    ...

----------

> _   ._ 
> * 
>   ,      .
> 
>   ... ....
> 
>         ...       ( )   ...*


  ,           ?

- ,      .

----------


## .

> ,


    ( 128 )    .2 . 130.




> ?


        .    .
       .



> - ,


  -   :Wink:

----------

> _   ._ 
> * 
>     ( 128 )    .2 . 130.*


, ,   ,  ,       .

----------

> _   ._ 
> *   -  *


  :Drug:

----------


## .

> ,       .


, ,    !

----------

* .* , .

----------


## dana

,           .         ,  ,    . ,         .      , -.      ,  - .    ,      .

----------

*dana*       ?     /    ?

----------


## .

/   -    .  ,    , ,           ,          .




> ,


,            ,   .
    ,            .
      ,    ...
       (       ).

----------


## dana

,        ,    ...     ,  . 
    ... , ,      ,   .
\  , ,  ,             .
,    ?     19,   58,    58,      91    (       06 ,           )

----------

> _   ._ 
> */   -    . 
>        (       ).*


  ,   ...
,      .

----------


## .

> 19,   58,    58,      91    (       06 ,           )


   19- (. )..
  :
1.  44-      :     .
      ,          19- (    ).
     ,       .   44.
2.    26-     19 (   ),     19-    (  )    19-  68  26- .
3.         19-          .       ,       19-    .  -  .
4. ,              (  ,    ).




> ...


   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## dana

...
,   ,   .   -                ?    ,     ,      ,    -   ,   .    "    ....,             ...",    ",      " -       .

----------


## dana

,      ,  -        .      (    )        ?         ,    . ,   ,       .   , ,           ?  ? -   ,  .

----------


## .

,      !    -        :Smilie: 




> (    )        ?


!




> ,    .


 ,    - ,    . 
          ...
 5%   ,    ...       .




> , ,           ?


 ! . 163   "".         (. 010 2).  , , , ""      .
      , ,   !




> -   ,  .


 ,    ...
        5%,  ,    -     ( ,    ).

----------


## .

> ?    ,     ,      ,    -   ,   .


,  ,   91-         ,      . 
     ,  ,  ,    (     ).

    !!!

----------

> _   ._ 
> * 
>     !!!*


  ::

----------


## dana

,          -
   5% -    , , .
    !!!
,         ,   44 .    ,       .     ,   02        .    06, ,    ,  .   ,           ,      . 
,              ,  , ,    .

----------


## .

> -


  :Smilie:   !   :-))        !




> 5% -    , , .


, ,  ...    -     "  "...  " "    ((         .




> !!!


  :Smilie: 




> ,         ,   44 .


 
 76  51 
58 76 -     .

  -     - ...    6  -    2 .



> ,              ,  , ,    .


   5%   ,   ...
     ,          . 320.           .

----------


## .

**  :Lip:

----------

> _   ._ 
> * *


  ?

----------


## .

-     (  )  :Smilie:

----------

> _   ._ 
> *   -     (  ) *


    .

----------


## dana

,     58    "",     ?   -  58    ,     .     58,   -    ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## .

58-         .

----------


## dana

,   .
  ( ,     ...)

----------


## .

*dana*     !   !
, ,          ...  !

----------

> _  dana_ 
> * ( ,     ...)*


    ....  :Frown:

----------


## dana

,            -    ?         . , , .    -    .
,  . :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
, ,   .

----------

*dana*     ,   .

----------


## dana

, ... ,       ...

----------

*dana*    :             .

----------


## .

-     (   ,     ).

----------

* .*  :War:

----------


## .

,     :Smilie:

----------


## dana

,      ? ,  ,     .

----------


## dana

-      , -, , ,     .

----------

*dana*  ,  .

----------


## dana

, ,      ,   .   , , ,    .
,     -       ,         ,    .       ,     .  , ,    .

   I  
     (, ) (   )
 ,        (, )      ,       . 
   ,          .      ,      ,      ,    
 ,     
  2  153            (, )      ,       (, ),      ()  ,    .     143         . 
   (, )       .           .                .      414            ,       . 
              .         - (  )           . 
               25.02.1999 03-4-09/39   3.02.2000 -603/99,         1  2001      .              ,       ,      . 
 4  167  ,         (, )     (, )   -     (, )   - (  )           . 
    ,  -,            (, )  ,                   (, )          (, ),        (      25.02.1999 03-4-09/39): 
    ,      ,      ; 
                 (, ). 
    - ()         ()          ,  -     ()                (, )   . 
  ,   -    ()     () ,               ,              (, ). 
   ,        ?              ,      ,   ,      .               .        167  . 
 ,   2     (, )       (, )    : 
           ; 
  ; 
            . 
                 ,              .       ,  ,    .. 
          ,              (, )    ,      ,            ,      (  )   (, ),        . 
 ,             (  -): 
   (, )  (  ); 
   (, )     ; 
     . 
 2  2  172  ,    -      (, )   (   ,      )  ,   -     (, ),    ,      . 
          ,      ,           ,     , ..     . 
        1  11    2  2  167     ,   ,   , ..          ,     . 
    : 
    ,            (, ); 
    (, )      ,       . 
          ,   .              .        , ..     (),    . 
     ()       (, ),      ,    , ..  . 
            14       14.11.1997 22,         (, )             .            . ,        .  ,       ,       . 
  ,  ,      (, )   ,         ,        .    ,      ,         ,         ,   ,   .             ()  .              ,       (, ).       ?           03.02.2000 -6-03/99. 
 - ,      ,     ()      (, )        ,            ,     .             (  )  (, ),     (, ),  (, ) ,     . 
      ,        .  ,       ,        .       ,            .             . 
   ,         ,            .       : 
              ; 
          ; 
               ; 
          . 
               .    ,         ,             . 
       ,     .           ,             . ,   ,     (, ).        (, )        . 
  2  172  ,            ,       ,        ,      .  ,             ,       . 
            .       ,      ,          .        ,           ,        .    1996       ,         ( ,  ) ,               . 
,     ,  , .
        , ,   .

----------

,         ?

----------


## .

,     ,      :
-    -     / ,  ...              ;
-    -  ,    //  .
  .. ..  ,   ,    ...       ,    .

,   ,     ,        (  ).         .

    ....
        ...
      (  .)
, ,          ,   3 .   ...        3 .   ... 
   ,         ,    ..  ..   ,      (   )      .
     ,      ""    "".

----------

> _   ._ 
> *
>       (  .)
>      ,      ""    "".*


     ,  ,    ,   .

----------


## .

,   100%- , ...
-        (   )...
-    -   ...
-,  ,  -  - ...           ,     , , , ...      ,            . , ,  ,       ( ).

----------

> _   ._ 
> *     ,            . , ,  ,       ( ).*


    ,        ,       .

----------


## .

> ,        ,       .


   ,    :Smilie:

----------

> _   ._ 
> * 
>    ,   *


    ;0

----------


## .

> 


  :Wink:

----------

> _   ._ 
> * 
> *


     ,    ....

----------


## dana

,        -     ,     ,  ?    ,  , . , ,      .
,   . 
   -      -,            . ,   -    .   ""  ... ,   - , , nalog.ru -     ?    "" ?
  , , .     -     .       ,    -    .
,       ""

----------

> _  dana_ 
> *      ,    -    .*


 ,   ,      ,    . , -      .

----------


## .

> , ,      .


   !



> , nalog.ru -     ?


,   ,   !




> "" ?


  ...
 ,   ,   ...  -   ...
          ,     ...




> ,    -    .


  :               -   .



> ,   ,      ,    . , -      .


  -    ,      ...

----------


## dana

, ,   .
     ,    ,   .   , , ,       .

----------


## faust

,     ...
,       . 
 .    ,        :
1) " "   .      .   . 
2)    ( , ).     ""    ,   ,    ""  , .
3)      :
 ( )
 (   )
 (         ).
4)   . 
5)  . 170     ,   .
   . .

----------


## dana

faust,     -    ? ,  ?    .
 ,   .

----------


## faust

?         .  . 
     ,      .

----------


## dana

.    ,       . ,  ,     .

----------


## .

, ,      ....



> ,       .


 ,    -     !

----------

> _   ._ 
> *
>  ,    -     !*


,          ,     ,       ,   .

----------


## faust

> ,   .


  :Big Grin:  
  ?

----------

*faust*        ,              ,            (),     (           ),      .                  ( .170 ),                    ,     ,     ,    (!)    ,          ,     .

----------


## .

> ,


, !!!  ,      ...
 ,  ,   ,      ,    .       ( ) ,            .

----------


## stas

> (),     (           )


 -       :Smilie: .

----------

> _  stas_ 
> * -      .*


    ,   ?

----------


## faust

> faust       ,             ,            (),     (           ),


  .          . ,      ... ,   ,  ,    (   ),   , . 




> -


,    - ,  ,         :Smilie:

----------


## .

(.39).

----------


## .

> ,      ...


    "   "....
 :Smilie:

----------

*faust*     ,      ,       ,              


> *   ,   ,  ,    (   ),   , .*


      ,         (   ),              -       ,             .

----------


## stas

> ,   ?


     ""   .     ,    .   ()    .            (  , ).   -    . 



> ,    - ,  ,


 , ,     :Wink: .

----------

> _  faust_ 
> * ,    - ,  ,        *


,       , .

----------

> _   ._ 
> *   :               -   .   -    ,      ...*


,  ,        ?

----------

!

  !
 .   . ,  :-))

  , :-))

,      +,    170-4 ,   ?
,    ( ), -    .....

   ,        ..    ...      ..,         ....     .

  -  ..

----------


## .

!



> +


,   +  =...
 ....
      38 .     .
       . ,    (  ),       , .. .
   , ,   .   , 170-4      ...    . 39          . 149... ,  ,   .




> ,        ..    ...


   ...      ,    .170   (!)  "".

----------

,      ..

     ... ..

,         170-4?

----------


## .

> 170-4?


,         25 ...

----------


## faust

> ,       , .


  :Wink: . .   :Big Grin:  

 .



> ,    (  ),       , .. .


. 
    .  ,   ,   .  ,   ,  , .    / *  ,    * . ..     . 
.       ,    ,        :Smilie:  ,   .

----------


## dana

,   -        ,    . ,    - -    ...   .       ,   .      ...

----------


## .

> ..     .


     ?    ,   ( )       ,   (  ).
    ,      ( )...      ,   .

----------


## faust

> ?    ,   ( )       ,   (  ).


Sorry,  .  




> ,


       ,   .   ,       - .         ().

     ,       :Smilie:

----------


## .

*faust*    -    :Smilie: 

  ,    ...
  ,       "  " (  .170)...   ,    ...     ...

----------


## faust

> ,    .


   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

. ,           ,  ...
         /...

  ...      (  ...)...
 .

----------


## faust

-     ...
  ,      .  ,      .         .

----------


## .

> .


   ...    ...  :Smilie: ,   .   ,     ...

----------


## dana

,  ,     ,        .
   ,  .        (!)  ,  -         .   (  )      ,      .        .
      "",    .

----------


## .

,    !  ,   :Wink: 
        .  - ,    .




> (!)  ,


        57- (  ).




> "",    .


, ,   ?     ,     ,    -       (   090, 100  2)  ,           19    .  -       ...
       (   27     )....

----------


## faust

> "",


 .         170    ?

----------


## stas

> 170    ?


     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ?


, :
    ,  .      (    ).      ,  .
  ,     . 149.
  ,     . 170.
  :
1.     ;
2.        * , ,* .         .
       ,  ,       .

----------


## stas

4  170  ?

       ,        ,  "  "    "     ".

?

----------

* .*  ,

----------


## .

....     ""...
  ,      (        )....

----------


## .

**  :Wink: 
     ....

----------


## faust

> 


 . 

.  -  -...

----------


## .

.. ...   -...

----------


## dana

,   -

----------


## stas

""    ?

----------


## dana

- ,     ?
 ,    ,     .

----------


## faust

stas 



> ""    ?


 .    .   ,  ,     ...

----------


## .

,     ...   .
  ...    ...

,           ,       ?

----------


## .

""    !

----------

*dana*     ,        , ,      500 ....

----------

> _   ._ 
> *,           ,       ?*


      ?

----------


## .

,   ,                 .
 :

1.        ,      ..      20 %,  - .

2. :   5        .      ,   31 .      ,       -  6.
  -      ...

----------


## dana

,  (),    ,  ,    ,      ... 
     .   ,  ,  -    .

----------


## .

,  ,           ...    ...
 , ,    98 % ... (  ,     ).

,     ?  ?

----------

* .*  ,    ,   .2      1-  ,    .

----------

,  ,  ,    ...

----------

> _   ._ 
> * , ,    98 % ...*


     ? (     )

----------


## .

> ?


, , ...     :Smilie: 
    ...

----------

* .*       ?

----------


## dana

,   .  ,        " ",    ,    .        .
    ?   -.... :Embarrassment:

----------

*dana*,  ,     (   )         .





> _   ._ 
> *     ...*


    .......

----------


## dana

, .    ,  ""       ,    .   ""

----------

*dana*  :Wink:

----------


## dana

,  ,   " " - -         .   ?     ,  ,    ,   ,  ?

----------


## dana

, , ,    ... :Big Grin:

----------

*dana*    ,    9,10 (   ).      ,  .

----------


## dana

,  - ,    . ,  .
(    ...)

----------

*dana*     ,      ,      ,   .

-    , -        :EEK!:

----------


## dana

, , .     -  ,  .    .

----------


## .

> 


,    ????
 010  2....     ,  ...     090-100,  ...   .

----------

* .*      ?

----------


## .

,  ,    . 170  " ",      "".   ?

----------

* .*   ,            ?

----------


## .

> ,            ?


,    ?  , !!!

----------

> _   ._ 
> * ,    ? *


 :Embarrassment:

----------


## dana

...    . ""      ,    .       -            .  .     ...
,   .     "",   - -      ,    .

----------

*dana*   1?  ,       ?

----------


## dana

(   -  " " ?) -  .         1,    \     ,       44.  ,  -       19  ,       ,   ,    44.      -       19.3    .   1    . ,    ...     -   -      ""  ""    19.3   -        .      \    ,      , .

----------

*dana* (     :Wink:  -   ) 
    ?      ,    ..        .
    ,     ?

,   /    44  ...
  ?

----------


## dana

, ,      .         .  ,        .    -  .
       ,     ,      .     -   . ,        ?       .

----------

...

,            /  ?

  ...,, -100 .  .       -60 ..  - 20...       ... 10 ..    200 ..
       ..

,     ..

    .. 1 ..   / 100 ..  5 ,   3 ..
, , ..

----------

,     .170..

 25 - ,    .     ( ,   ,  )-  ..             ....

----------


## .

> ,            /  ?


,      !!!
     " " ().

,    ,      ?        :Wink: 

 ... ..   -     ..     -  , !!!

,       -    ...   ,   -  ,        ...

----------


## dana

,   ,         (  4 )  ?  ,          ,   ?
    -     -   ?       ? 
 -     ,    ,  .  .      - .

----------


## .

,   , , ...
    ,      -   ...   , ...
    (800.),  ...
        (      ""  ).

----------

,       ..;-)    ,    -)

 ,    ,  ,  , , ,      ..   ....:-)

  , /,         .
    -)


,              /  ? ,    /      . ()? ;-)

----------


## .

... ..    -     -  ,...     -  ...
  "" -  !




> ,    /      . ()?


      ()....       ,          ,   ... ,     ...
           ,     - .  ().    ,         /....

,  -  ( )       ,   ,       ....

----------

:  ""- -)

....      ..
      .
       ..(  .. - ).    ..   ..     ..

  -    ( - )      .  -( - )    .....  ,  .

  -  - ,  .., ,    ,   .
   ...600 . .  .

----------

.,     9   ?        :-))))

----------


## .

> ...600 . .


  ?   ....  :Smilie:     -   ...
      ... 




> 9


  :Smilie:  !

----------

-  .  ,              . 



http://www.bolero.ru/index.php?level=4&pid=4475862

----------


## .

!     :Smilie:

----------

.   ...

 :Frown: 

  :      . 4 . 170   ,   ,    " ".

 :
"           ,         (, ),       ,   5       .     ,         (, )    ,      ,   172  ."

 ,      -        (..    ()   ).       . 4 . 170    , ..     ..

       ?

----------


## .

,    ((

----------


## stas

.  5%    -  .4  .

----------


## faust

,      ,      ?

----------

*stas*, --. 
 :Smilie:  

, .          ,                       0, ..  5%. 

,   ?

     .        0.  0  0   ?

----------


## .

,    ...   !

     ,      ?  :Wink:

----------

-      ( ),   ,     -      (      . 4 . 170).

       ,            5% (  0),      ,  ..       ,        .      . 

  ,         :Smilie:

----------


## stas

> ,      ,      ?


  ? "_           ..._"

----------


## .

> ,  ..       ,        .


      ((
   ,       - ,   (!)    ,    (!)   5%... ..    ..

----------


## faust

.
 ,       .        ...

----------


## stas

> ,       .


 ...   ,    (/ -   ).

----------


## stas

> ,       - ,   (!)    ,    (!)   5%... ..    ..


 ?      ,      : 
           .

,    ,    :        ,    70%   __ . ,     :Smilie: .

----------


## .

> .


     ,      ,       ?
     "" ...      ...

  ,    ..       .4 170 ... "  "...
       ...
   -... 
..     :Smilie:

----------

> ...
>    -...


 ...     " "          . 


> ,      ,       ?


 ...        .  "-"        , ,    -         1% .       -  .     ,           . ?

----------


## stas

...

----------


## .

,    ..  ...
, ...  :            ?

----------


## stas

.       -  "  ", "  ".

----------


## .

..     !

----------

* .*    ,         ?    ,     ?

----------


## .

, 1)    !
2)    !
3)   -    5%    ,      !

----------

( ) ,          ,   .

----------


## Jakky

> 


    ,     ?
    -    ,      ,   ?     ,    ?

----------


## .

> 


  ??




> 


 ,    ,    ...    ,  ,    ,     ..    ,    - (  )      -  -   - ,   - .
           ,      ...



> -    ,


          ...       .



> ?


         !

----------

